# Dromida RC



## prostock (Sep 1, 2007)

Just picked up one of these today (SC4.18), and the kit is quite nice.

I rebuilt the shocks using 30 wt. oil and this thing handles pretty good. I have a Novak mongoose 10.5 system laying around that I will put in this. the stock servo is slow so I will install a Hitec MG Servo that I have and new receive as well.

For $100 bucks and the stuff I have laying around, this is great cheap fun!


----------



## prostock (Sep 1, 2007)

So before I add my brushless system I replaced the stock with:

Receiver - TRX TQI 4CH
ESC - Venom 18R brushed

Springs - HPI Cup Racer Gold springs F/R 
Oil - Associated 40wt. F/R 
Arms - are level F/R 
Ride Height - F: 8mm / R: 10mm
Shocks - F: Inner hole on tower, outter on arm / R: Outter hole on tower, outter on arm

With my TQI radio the stock servo feels faster, the reaction time is better than stock. This setup is great for onroad racing.


----------

